# معالجة الوقود الثقيل



## سعد الدرمك (26 يونيو 2011)

ان عمليات معالجة الوقود الثقيل وهو الوقود المتبقي بعد عملية استخلاص المواد المعروفة من النفط الخام في المصافي هي من العمليات المهمة جدا في تشغيل محطات التوليد الكهربائية وخصوصا في محطات توليد الكهرباء التي تعمل على التوربينات الغازية والتي تعمل على عدة انواع من الوقود كالغاز الطبيعي والوقود الخفيف والوقود الثقيل وكذلك على النفط الخام ...هذا النوع من الوقود الثقيل ولانه ناتج عن تصفية النفط الخام فسوف تتركز كل الشوائب والاملاح في هذا الوقود الثقيل ويسمى الوقود المتبقي (residual oil ) ولذلك حين ادخاله الى العملية الصناعية وخصوصا حين حرقه في التوربينات الغازية مثلا فسوف تكون الشوائب الموجودة في هذا النوع من الوقود مركبات تكون ذات تأثير من حيث قابليتها على التاكل للمادة المصنوعة منها ريش التورباين والطبقة الحافظة لهذا المعدن ...لهذه الاسباب يجب معالجة الوقود الثقيل وكذلك النفط الخام حيث يتم تخليصه ابتدائا من الاملاح الموجدوة في الوقود وخصوصا املاح الصوديوم والبوتاسيوم لان وجودها في الوقود مع وجود مادة الفناديوم تكون مادة مركبة ذات درجة انصهارية اقل من درجة الحرارة داخل التورباين والتي تصل الى 850 درجة مئوية وبالتالي تكون مادة ملتصقة على اسطح ريش التورباين وتتفاعل مع الطبقة المغطية لريش التورباين وبالتالي تتلف الريش بسرعة ...لذلك هناك وحدات معالجة سوف نتحدث عنها مستقبلا مهمتها التخلص من الاملاح والدقائق الصلبة ..اما الفناديوم فيتم معالجته باضافة مادة معطل الفناديوم والتي هي عبارة عن اوكسيد المغنيسيوم مهمتها تكوين مركب ذات درجة انصهار اعلى من درجة حرارة التوربين وبذلك يتم التشغيل على الوقود الثقيل بشكل امن وهناك الكثير من التفاصيل يمكن شرحها لاحقا وانا مستعد لاي سؤال واستفسار من الاخوة ...وتقبلو تحياتي​


----------



## سعد الدرمك (27 يونيو 2011)

اخواني الاعزاء لماذ لم يتم الرد او الاستفسار عن هذا الموضوع المهم وشكري لكم
​


----------



## agabeain (27 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله اخى باشمهندس سعد الدرمك


----------



## KASSEM S (28 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله بيك وياليت تكمل طرق المعالجة وكذلك التاثيرات البيئية الناتجة من استخدام الوقود الثقيل


----------



## سعد الدرمك (28 يونيو 2011)

*اشكركم على المرور وان شاء الله سوف اكمل المواضيع التفصيلية مستقبلا لتكون الفائدة شاملا مع التقدير*


----------



## المهندس جبار حافظ (17 يوليو 2011)

شكرا


----------



## المهندس جبار حافظ (20 يوليو 2011)

شكرا


----------



## روكان (24 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا اخي العزيز ّ...على الشرح الوافي لمعطل الفناديوم....واود ان استفسر من حضرتك هل هناك شركات متخصصه بصناعة مادة المعطل الفناديوم ....وهل هناك بدائل في حاله عدم امكانية استيرادها من هذة الشركات المتخصصة ...مع التقدير


----------



## المهندس جبار حافظ (21 مارس 2012)

الرجاء سؤال عن منظومة معالجة الوقود الخفيف اسم المنظومة الفا لافال سويدية المنشا


----------



## farouq dabag (24 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيك لو تسمح بان تشرح تاثير الفناديوم على المحركات الديزل الذي يعمل كذالك مع hfo وقود الثقيل مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (24 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم
اخي فاروق دباق
الفاناديوم من المعادن الصلبة ولذلك عندما يتواجد مع الوقود الثقيل يكون له تأثيرين اساسيين
اولا تشكيل بعض الرواسب الصلبة التي قد تضر بصمامات المحرك وتؤدي الى تلف او تخريش السلندر والرنكات piston ring and cylender
ثانيا احتراق الفاناديوم يتحول الى اكسيد الفاناديوم وهذا عامل محفز لتفاعل ثاني اكسيد لكبريت مع الاكسجين ليتحول الى ثالث اكسيد الكبريت الذي يتفاعل مع الماء ليكون حامض الكبريتيك وبالتالي تآكل اجزاء المحرك وخط العادم .وانابيب المرجل ان وجد .
وبالتوفيق


----------



## مازن81 (26 مارس 2012)

اخواني الاعزاء 
مشكلة الوقود بمختلف انواعه هي مشكلة كبيرة تواجه بعض البلدان العربية نسئل الله ان يعم الامان في سائر البلاد
نود من حضرتكم ان تفيدونا في البدائل في حال ندرة او فقدان المواد الاساسية والامثلة
البنزين : من اجل تشغيل مولدات الكهرباء ( سمعت ان الاكزلين يحل محله مع اضافة نوع من اواع الزيوت على حد قول شخص ولا اعرف ان كان يعلم من الناحية الكيميائة مضاره وفوائده)
المازوت : ايضا لنفس المشكلة و لحاجة التدفئة اظن ان البدائل كثيرة لكن التكلفة مرتفعة
افيدونا جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مهندسه مريم88 (28 مارس 2012)

حلو الموضوع شكرا


----------



## ممدوح الملاى (2 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله اخى باشمهندس سعد الدرمك​


----------



## saif alshmary (6 يونيو 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## سيف علي سيفوطي (26 يوليو 2014)

سعد الدرمك قال:


> اخواني الاعزاء لماذ لم يتم الرد او الاستفسار عن هذا الموضوع المهم وشكرQUOTE]
> السلام عليكم
> اول شي احب اشكرك على هاي المعلومات القيمة والشيء الثاني عدنة محطة تعمل بالوقود الثقيل وتم فحص الوقود الموجود في الخزانات الاستراتيجية وكانت النتائج مطابقة للمواصفات الفنية فهل هذا كافي uعلما انه توجد معدة خاصة بعمل معالجة للوقود ولكن لااعرف النتائج fuel oil separator كيف يتم التحليل​


----------



## سلامة فتحي (30 يوليو 2014)

شكرا جزيلا


----------

